# Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.



## tigra456 (9. Juni 2012)

*Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Hallo.

Da ich ein Aero Cool Qs 202 Gehäuse habe, kommt bei mir nu ein CPU-Kühler mit maximal 158 mm in Frage.

(So stehts zumindestens bei den Erfahrungsberichten im www)

Jetzt habe ich hier und da gesucht....

und diese beiden zur Auswahl im Moment....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler Rev. B - 120mm*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...atterhorn-CPU-Kuehler-Rev-B-120mm::14209.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU-Cooler*
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...lack-Series-Megahalems-CPU-Cooler::16891.html


*Lüfter wäre entweder der mitgelieferte *


*Alpenföhn 120mm Wing Boost Plus PWM-Lüfter
*

 oder

*Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - camou* 
(habe ich noch daheim rumliegen...)

oder 

*Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan - black* 

Jetzt hätte ich gerne mal gewusst, was ihr da so meint, oder wie ihr euch entscheiden würdet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Der Alpenföhn ist sehr gut. Der Megahalems ebenfalls. Du kannst eine Münze werfen.


----------



## butzler (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ich könnt mir in den Hintern beissen, dass ich meinen  *Megahalems * gegen eine H 70 getauscht habe. Hol ihn Dir !! Die Wing Boost sind mir persönlich zu laut, die Be Quiet PWM sind deutlich leiser und kühlen genauso gut (lt. PCGH Test).

mad


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juni 2012)

Erfahrungen im Vergleich mit den Akasa hat keiner ? Hatte nen megahalem mit Akasa auf meinem 920er war Top...


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ich kenn die auch nicht, aber wenns gute, geteste Luffis gibt wieso dann nicht die?


----------



## Atomtoaster (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Er hat den Akasa doch Zuhause, dann kann er den ruhig nehmen.. ausreichen wird er in jedem Fall.


----------



## tigra456 (9. Juni 2012)

Okay. Finale Frage. Kühler/lüfter nach links oder nach oben ausrichten ? (geh. Lüfter nach hinten und oben sind vorhanden..)


----------



## coroc (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Hinten rausblesen lassen, würde ich sagen


----------



## Atomtoaster (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Nach "links" ist besser. Montierst du andersherum, saugst du nur die warme Luft deiner Grafikkarte auf.


----------



## Hamilkar (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Bei mir verrichtet auch ein Intel 3770 k seine Dienste. Mein Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH Edition schafft es im Antec P193 nicht den Prozessor unter Last, biespielsweise Civ V gut zu kühlen. Die Temperaturen scwanken nach ca. 40 Minuten laut Realtemp so zwischen 52 und 57 Grad. Das erscheint mir etwas zu hoch.

Deshalb will ich einen stärkeren Lüfter verbauen. Ich dachte an einen Prolimatec Genesis. Was haltet ihr von diesen?


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Genesis ist sehr gut. Ich glaube jedoch das das Potential des Kühlers sich kaum etwas nimmt. Der Genesis ist nur etwas besser für langsma drehende Lüfter ausgelegt und erreicht bei mittleren Drehazahlen ein paar grad bessere Temps.

Wenn du OC hast sind deine Temps wirklich in Ordnung. Wieveil V-core liegt denn an?

Die PCGH Edition hat extrem langsame Lüfter. Wenn dir die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist kannst du auch die Lüfter gegen schneller drehende tauschen.


----------



## Hamilkar (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Lautstärke ist für mich wichtig.

Nein, der 3770K ist derzeit noch nicht übertaket; deshalb finde ich ja auch die Temperatur ein wenig hoch.

Der V-Core schwankt zwischen 0,960 bis 0,984.


----------



## Jackey555 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

So schlecht ist die Temp gar nicht. Hast du mal versucht ihn neu zu montieren? WLP hauchdünn neu auftragen und sehen ob sich die Temps ändern? Auf wieviel drehen die Lüfter bei maximaler Last?

Der Genesis ist sehr gut, jedoch nur marginal besser als den Kühler. Ich befürchte fasst das der von dir erwartete bessere Kühleffkt nicht in der Höhe eintritt.


----------



## Seabound (11. Juni 2012)

Ich suche auch nen neuen Kühler für den 3770K. Der Proli Armageddon taugt mir nix. Temperaturen um die 74 Grad bei Prime und nicht wesentlich geringere Temperaturen beim Zocken ist mir zuviel. Ich hab das Mistding gestern abgebaut und in den Restmüll befördert. Jetzt kühlt erst ma wieder der Boxed, wenn auch sehr schlecht (Idle um die 50 Grad, Prime nach 3 Sekunden über 90 Grad). 

Problem ist, dass ich wegen den hohen RAM-Kühlerchen nen schmalen Kühler brauche. Jemand ne Empfehlung? Aber bitte nix mehr von Prolimatech.


----------



## Hamilkar (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> So schlecht ist die Temp gar nicht. Hast du mal versucht ihn neu zu montieren? WLP hauchdünn neu auftragen und sehen ob sich die Temps ändern? Auf wieviel drehen die Lüfter bei maximaler Last?
> 
> Der Genesis ist sehr gut, jedoch nur marginal besser als den Kühler. Ich befürchte fasst das der von dir erwartete bessere Kühleffkt nicht in der Höhe eintritt.


 

Zunächst erst einmal Dankeschön für dene Antworten.

Nein, habe ich noch nicht versucht. Die WLP habe ich eigentlich so dünn es irgend ging verteilt.


Was verstehst du unter marginal? 

Ich wäre ja schon zufrieden, wenn der Genesis die Temperaturen unter 50 Grad bringt. ICh dachte, wenn ich am Genesis drei Lüfter von bequiet Silent wing2 anmontiere, dass das eine ordentlich Verbesserung gegenüber den Mugen2 bringt. Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## shannes (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Die Kern-Temperaturen der Ivys sind nun mal ein bissl höher. Die neuen Dies können die Wärme nicht so gut ans IHS abgeben. Daher wird der bessere CPU-Kühler auch nicht die Welt bringen. Klar, ein höheres Temperaturgefälle leitet die Wärme besser. Aber soviel macht das nicht aus - marginal! Dein Mugen ist schon gut. Du wirst keine 10°C holen. Und die 50°C sind absolut kein Problem. Hab keine Ahnung, wie hoch die Temps bei meinem 3770K@stock mit dem NH-D14 sind, aber bei 4,3GHz geht's knapp an die 80°C hin. Und ist auch noch nicht kritisch.

Willst du übertakten?


----------



## Hamilkar (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



shannes schrieb:


> Die Kern-Temperaturen der Ivys sind nun mal ein bissl höher. Die neuen Dies können die Wärme nicht so gut ans IHS abgeben. Daher wird der bessere CPU-Kühler auch nicht die Welt bringen. Klar, ein höheres Temperaturgefälle leitet die Wärme besser. Aber soviel macht das nicht aus - marginal! Dein Mugen ist schon gut. Du wirst keine 10°C holen. Und die 50°C sind absolut kein Problem. Hab keine Ahnung, wie hoch die Temps bei meinem 3770K@stock mit dem NH-D14 sind, aber bei 4,3GHz geht's knapp an die 80°C hin. Und ist auch noch nicht kritisch.
> 
> Willst du übertakten?


 
Derzeit besteht für mich noch keine Veranlassung zum übertakten, aber das kann sich locker nächstes Jahr ändern. Deshalb habe ich mir ja auch einen 3770 mit offnen Mulitplikator gekauft.

Also wenn ich jetzt einen Zwischenfazit von euren Posts ziehe, dann bringt der Genesis nicht soo furchtviel und das aufgrund der etwas sparsamer ausgefalleneren Architektur gegenüber den Sandys.


----------



## Westcoast (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

sholle_sat

ich würde sagen, am besten wäre eine corsair H80 für dich. der kühler hat sehr viel potenzial und lässt andere gute luftkühler hinter sich.
da du hohe riegel hast, wirst du mit dem corsair keine probleme haben. die lüfter werden allerdings ein bischen laut, kann man ersetzen durch andere.
wenn man aber andere einsetzt wird es leiser aber die kühlleistung könnte auch abnehmen.


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Die h80 ist nicht so toll: Recht laut und kühlt auch nicht besser als ein Luftkühler.
Ich würde den Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen


----------



## tigra456 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Den hatte ich kurz vorher hier liegen, bis ich gemerkt habe, dass er nicht ins Gehäuse passt...  Riesenteil !
Aber der Lüfter ist Bombe...


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2012)

Würde der True Spirit ins Raven 2 passen?


----------



## coroc (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Müsste er


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2012)

Was sollte besser sein, den original Lüfter vom True Spirit zu nutzen oder den Alpenföhn Wing Boost, den ich noch hier rumfliegen hab?


----------



## tigra456 (12. Juni 2012)

Wing Boost habe ich nicht. Aber der thermalright Lüfter ist im normalbetrieb unhörbar. 
Es ist ja auch ein 140er mit 120er Befestigungslöchern. Wenn beide 140mn haben würde ich es testen....


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Die Alpenföhn Wing Boost haben ca. 20% weniger Luftdurchlass bei Volllast.


----------



## Seabound (12. Juni 2012)

Ok. Dann ist die Entscheidung bezüglich Lüfter erstmal klar.


----------



## JeyPl0t (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ich hab auch einen I7-3770k. Als Lüfter verwende ich einen Noctua NH-D14. Meine bis jetzt maximal gemesse Temperatur ist 63°C in Core#0!!!


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



JeyPl0t schrieb:


> Ich hab auch einen I7-3770k. Als Lüfter verwende ich einen Noctua NH-D14. Meine bis jetzt maximal gemesse Temperatur ist 63°C in Core#0!!!


 
Nach 2h Prime (8Threads)? Was für einen Takt fährst du? Welche vCore? Wie hast du deinen nh-d14 geregelt und was machen deine Gehäuselüfter? Mit welchem Programm ließt du die Temps?


----------



## JeyPl0t (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



shannes schrieb:


> Nach 2h Prime (8Threads)? Was für einen Takt fährst du? Welche vCore? Wie hast du deinen nh-d14 geregelt und was machen deine Gehäuselüfter? Mit welchem Programm ließt du die Temps?



8Threads, 4GHhz, standard Spannung, Lüfter läuft auch standardmäßig. Airflow is generell gut. Vorne 170mm rein, oben 170mm raus und hinten 140mm raus, Seite 2x 140mm rein. 

Temps hab ich über Core Temp/ Speed Fan gemessen.


----------



## shannes (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

okay, vielen Dank für die Infos. Wie lange lief Prime?
Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen? Du spürst dann auch die Abwärme, die dein Rechner erzeugt, oder? (also wenn du mir der Hand an die Abluft fasst)
Kannst du die Spannung vielleicht mit CPU-Z mal unter Last auslesen?

Ich hab meine Lüfter stark gedrosselt, da ich ein sehr leises System wollte. Laufen alle mit guten 500rpm. So hört man nix.
Bei 2h Prime 4,3GHz, 4C/8T, leichte Reduktion der vCore, und Anhebung der Lüfterdrehzahl  (falls es zu warm im Gehäuse wird) auf 800rpm bekomme ich knappe 80°C als Maxwerte mit CoreTemp.
Ich hab allerdings ein gedämmtes Case mit vorne 120mm rein, hinten 120mm raus und auf dem NH-D14 nur den 140mm in der Mitte des Twintowers montiert. Und wie bereits gesagt, drehen die Lüfter sehr langsam.  Die Abluft hinten ist leicht warm @ load.


----------



## JeyPl0t (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ja, wenn ich zu hause bin kann ich auch mit CPU-Z auslesen und dir sagen mit wieviel rpm die Lüfter laufen. Ich höre eigentlich keine Lüfter, bis auf die von der Graka, wenn sie ab 50% laufen, darunter finde ich es OK. Ich komme bei der Gigabyte GTX 670 aber nur auf 35% und 58°C unter Last. Manchmal hört man auch den oberen 170er. 

Sonst hört man nur einen leichten konstanten Luftzug.


----------



## henk (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Alpenföhn Wing Boost haben ca. 20% weniger Luftdurchlass bei Volllast.


 
Stimmt zwar, aber der Luftdurchsatz ist bei Lüftern für CPU-Kühler eher nebensächlich, da kommt's hauptsächlich auf den statischen Druck an.

Ich habe jedenfalls beide auf meinem Archon getestet und konnte zumindest von der Leistung her kaum einen Unterschied feststellen. Der TY-140 ist jedoch bei gleicher Leistung etwas leiser als der 140er WingBoost.


----------



## shannes (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



JeyPl0t schrieb:


> Sonst hört man nur einen leichten konstanten Luftzug.


 
Selbst das wollte ich nicht. Zumindest beim Arbeiten. Und bei 500-600rpm der drei Lüfter hört man garnix. Auch nicht, wenn man den Kopf direkt über das Case hält (steht neben dem Schreibtisch auf dem Boden). So ist es sehr angenehm!


----------



## JeyPl0t (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ich hab nen Big Tower direkt neben mir am Schreibtisch stehen. Am Boden würde ich bestimmt auch nichts hören. Aber ich bin auch nicht geräuschempfindlich. Natürlich höre ich die Motherboardaktivität. Das piepst ab und zu mal^^

Die Noctua Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 1200rpm, da ich nichts verändert habe müsste es so sein. Hören tu ich sie nicht^^


----------



## shannes (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



JeyPl0t schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Big Tower direkt neben mir am Schreibtisch stehen. Am Boden würde ich bestimmt auch nichts hören. Aber ich bin auch nicht geräuschempfindlich. Natürlich höre ich die Motherboardaktivität. Das piepst ab und zu mal^^
> 
> Die Noctua Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 1200rpm, da ich nichts verändert habe müsste es so sein. Hören tu ich sie nicht^^


 
Mein Board piepst nicht. Zum Glück, will das nicht haben. AHhhh...... hilfe! Nein, im Ernst, ist das normal? Soll das so sein?

Und der Noctua läuft eben auf den 1200rpm will die Lüfter kein PWM haben, dein Board am "CPU_FAN" aber nicht über die Spannung regelt. Daher drehen die auf max. Diese Erfahrung musste ich auch machen. Mir war das zu laut. Und du hörst da nix?


----------



## Seabound (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



JeyPl0t schrieb:


> Die Noctua Lüfter laufen standardmäßig mit 1200rpm, da ich nichts verändert habe müsste es so sein. Hören tu ich sie nicht^^


 
Noctua Qualität hin oder her. Bei 1200rpm hörst du alles. Da kannste mir nix erzählen. 

BTT: Ich hab übrigens gestern den Thermalright True Spirit 140 bestellt.


----------



## JeyPl0t (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Ich nehme nur nen normalen Luftzug war. Wie gesagt. Ich empfinde nur die Graka ab 55% störend und manchmal den oberen 170er. Sonst bin ich zufrieden. Bald hab ich eh neue KHs, dann kann alles auf 100% laufen heuheuheu

Wie gesagt. Ich bin kein Silent Freak.


----------



## Late (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



shannes schrieb:


> Mein Board piepst nicht. Zum Glück, will das nicht haben. AHhhh...... hilfe! Nein, im Ernst, ist das normal? Soll das so sein?


Mein MacBook fiept immer, das ist vllt nervig, da ich das nur zum lernen und lesen brauche. Ansonsten wäre das seit der SSD vollkommen geräuschlos :/


----------



## black-wizard (14. Juni 2012)

mad-67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt mir in den Hintern beissen, dass ich meinen  Megahalems  gegen eine H 70 getauscht habe. Hol ihn Dir !! Die Wing Boost sind mir persönlich zu laut, die Be Quiet PWM sind deutlich leiser und kühlen genauso gut (lt. PCGH Test).
> 
> mad



Ein Alpenföhn Wingboost ist bei gleicher Drehzahl ähnlich leise bzw. Laut wie der beQuiet aber der Alpenföhn fordert etwas mehr.


----------



## shannes (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



Late schrieb:


> Mein MacBook fiept immer, das ist vllt nervig, da ich das nur zum lernen und lesen brauche. Ansonsten wäre das seit der SSD vollkommen geräuschlos :/


 
Hatte(/habe) früher nen normalen Windows-Laptop für's Studium. Der hatte nen lauten Lüfter. Den hab ich dann so eingerichtet, dass er möglichst immer ganz runtertaktet (dynamisch) und dazu die CPU undervolted. So sprang der Lüfter nur ganz selten an. Dann hörte man aber die HDD. Jedoch nur leise. Aber wenn du zum Lernen Stille willst, dann hörst du das!  Das Ding steht eben direkt vor dir auf dem Schreibtisch. Hätte auch gern ne SSD eingebaut, jedoch hab ich da nur IDE und somit ist die Auswahl sehr übersichtlich und teuer. 

Ein Fiepen ginge da garnicht. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass das nervt. Machte das dein MacBook schon immer? Mein ibook ist zum Glück auch still. Ich würde so ein Fiepen eher als "nicht normal" einstufen.


----------



## Late (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Also das fiepen macht es schon immer und eben genau dann, wenn die CPU garnichts tut (also beim lesen von Pdfs immer außer beim scrollen...) und das auch schon von Anfang an.

Hab im Internet alles mögliche gelesen: Bei vielen wurds nicht getauscht, manchmal hats der Apple Care Mitarbeiter einfach nicht gehört, bei ein paar wurds getauscht aber danach war das Problem noch da. Also gibt wohl keinen positiven Ausgang bei dem Versuch es reparieren zu lassen


----------



## Seabound (15. Juni 2012)

Jungs, was hat das alles mit Topic zu tun? Wohl überhaupt nix, oder?

Sry für Doppelpost. 

Also, da ich ja Probleme hatte, mit dem Prolimatech Armageddon meinen i7 3770K zu kühlen, hab ich mir mal den Thermalright True Spirit 140 bestellt. 


Gestern um 15:30 wurde der True Spirit von DHL angeliefert. Vom Päckchen her kam er mir bissel kleiner als der Prolimatech Armageddon vor. Ich schon so am Zweifeln.

Ok, also das Ding eingebaut. Hab allerdings vom Thermalright Shaman noch Chill Factor III WLP hier gehabt. Beim True Spirit war "nur" Chill Factor dabei. Zudem war die weiß, nicht silbergrau wie die CF III. Kein Plan ob die CF III besser ist, hab sie jedenfalls genommen. Aber das nur am Rande. 

Einbau ging gut. Keine Probleme. Einfacher als beim Proli. Die Schrauben waren auch qualitativ hochwertiger. Also keine abgenutzten Schraubenköpfe oder so. Der TS sitzt bombenfest. Der Armageddon lies sich leicht auf dem IHS hin und her drehen. 

Hab dann mal Prime95 ne Stunde laufen lassen. Ca. 10 Grad kühler als nach ner Stunde Proli. D.h. beim Proli waren es Temperaturen um 74 Grad, beim TS max. 66 Grad. Im Idle sind die Temperaturen im Schnitt um 15 Grad kühler. 

Allerdings: Beim Proli hab ich die 74 Grad nur hinbekommen, wenn der Lüfter auf max (also ca. 1100 U/min) lief. Zudem hat die Lüftersteuerung auch die drei 180mm Lüfter vom Raven2 hochgefahren. War ziemlich laut. Bei den Temperaturen mit dem TS konnte ich auslesen, dass der Lüfter vom TS mit 500 U/min gelaufen ist und die drei Gehäuselüfter mit 300 U/min vor sich hingebummelt sind. Was noch hinzukommt, als ich den Armageddon getestet hab, wars nicht so warm wie heute. Heute knallt die Sonne doch wieder ziemlich ins Zimmer. 

Alles in Allem für mich ne riesen Verbesserung. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied zwischen Prolimatech Armageddon und Thermalright True Spirit 140 so gewaltig ist. Auch, dass der Computer wesentlich ruhiger ist. Eigentlich höre ich ihn fast garnicht.

Der Rechner ist jetzt ziemlich vollgepackt. Aber schaut nach Konzept aus, da der Shaman ja von gleicher Machart ist.  Optisch gefiel mir der Armageddon zwar besser, so siehts aber nicht so zusammengestückelt aus und ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hamilkar (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> So schlecht ist die Temp gar nicht. Hast du mal versucht ihn neu zu montieren? WLP hauchdünn neu auftragen und sehen ob sich die Temps ändern? Auf wieviel drehen die Lüfter bei maximaler Last?
> 
> Der Genesis ist sehr gut, jedoch nur marginal besser als den Kühler. Ich befürchte fasst das der von dir erwartete bessere Kühleffkt nicht in der Höhe eintritt.


 
Mit den Genesis bleibt die Temperatur immerhin unter 50 Grad; allerdings habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch das Gehäuse gewechselt. Das ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

ZUSATZ....

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass der Alpenföhn Matterhorn für OC nicht geeignet ist...
Ist das der Megahlems wenigstens ?

Oder muss ich mir da n Phanteks / Noctua doppel Towerkühler kaufen und hoffen das ich die leise bekomme ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Wo hast du das gelesen? Der Matterhorn ist auch für OC geeignet.

Der Megahalems, Phanteks und Noctua sind auf Augenhöhe. Die sind dafür alle bestens geeignet.


----------



## henk (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Matterhorn und Megahalems sind in etwa gleich gut und beide reichen vollkommen für moderates OC.

Die großen Doppelturmkühler sind natürlich nochmal 'n Stück besser, nehmen dafür aber auch deutlich mehr Platz in Anspruch. Wenn das Gehäuse breit genug ist würde ich immer wieder zum Archon/Archon SB-E oder TS-140 raten. Mit zwei Lüftern sind diese auf Augenhöhe der großen Doppeltower, lassen sich jedoch leichter montieren und sie kollidieren nicht mit hohen Ram-Heatspreadern.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2012)

Problem ist nur, dass ich ein Aero Cool QS 202 Gehäuse habe. Der Thermalright True Spirit 140 war knapp 10 mm zu hoch. Breite ist egal... Nur leise und gut soll des Ding sein.


----------



## coroc (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Mist. Das wird schwer, hast du mal über eine Kopmpakt WaKü nachgedacht?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Da wäre der Noctua NH-C14 eine Option. Probleme bei der Höhe sollte es da keine geben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Der Aufpreis zum Megahalems lohnt sich nur aus optischen Gründen.

Die 2 passen in dein Gehäuse und sind bis 4,5GHz geeignet. Der Shamrock ist noch etwas stärker.

Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029), EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) | Geizh


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2012)

Also meint ihr, dass der Megahalems von der Leistung her gleich ist wie der Matterhorn ?

Top Blow gefällt mir nicht so....


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Der Megahalems kühlt einen kleinen Tick besser. Aber das ist zu vernachlässigen, da beide sehr gut kühlen. Dass der Megahalems aber teurer als der Shamrock ist, ist dagegen mehr als deutlich.


----------



## tigra456 (15. Juli 2012)

Ok dann Brauch ich nicht nach nem Noctua DH-14 oder dem Phanteks gucken....

Leise soll's nämlich werden...


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Intel I7 3770K Kühlerfrage.*

Der Shamrock ist leise und leistungsstark.

Ich würde diesen nehmen.


----------

